# Opening weekend success!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

So it begins! Day 1 had some really good hunts this morning on our properties closer to the coast. Our stuff up on the northern portion was a little off for our club as we're still waiting on farmers to finish harvesting 2nd crop rice. Given how much it has warmed up over the last handful of days, we're happy with how things went this morning. Highlight had to be the blond pintail that was harvested and going on the wall at the lodge.

Day 2 resulted in more successful hunts! Our day hunt groups all had great shoots and the duck club was either feast or famine. Given the warm temperatures and full moon, opening weekend went about as good as we could have realistically hoped for. Getting 2nd crop rice harvested on 3 of our farms in the coming 2 weeks and then water pumped up will also help our club properties out.

Our only remaining openings for duck hunts over the next couple months are: 
November 22, 24, 25 & 26 
December 14, 15, 17, 18, 23, 24, 26-31 
All pricing includes lodging with meals. 
3ppl-$450 per person 
4ppl-$425 per person 
5ppl-$400 per person 
6ppl-$375 per person

Still have plenty of openings during the week in Nov and Dec for goose hunts.
All pricing includes lodging with meals.
6ppl-$375 per person

To book your hunt, please contact:
Email: [email protected]
Call or Text: Daniel 979.240.5312

Follow us on social media to get daily updates:
https://www.facebook.com/rngadventures/
https://www.instagram.com/run_n_gunadventures/

Enjoy the pictures and get in touch with us if you want in on the action!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

We just had a cancelation that has opened up room for a group this Sat & Sun with lodging the night before for anyone interested.


----------

